# First River Trip of 2013



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

So I decided last night that I was going to hit the river today for a little fishing. I didn't set the alarm, but I didn't want to get too late of a start. I awoke around 7:30, checked the temperature outside, and just didn't feel like getting chilly so early, so I decided to laze around, watch Predator, and they pack up to go. There was a bit of a breeze here at home, so I chose to throw the 4wt instead of the 000wt, which I wish I hadn't because it was calm down in the valley today. I departed the house around 10:15am, and had around a 45 minute drive. The scenery was beautiful. With the nice weather, most of the farm stock that I passed was pretty active, groundhogs were out, etc etc etc.
[/COLOR] 
When I arrived at the river, I drove down until I found a familiar spot, parked, walked down to the river to check things out, and spotted a couple beaver across the river. Snap, took a couple pics with the phone - I forgot my camera. DOH! There were several hatches going on throughout the day, and there were a MILLION crawdads. It was a very nice day to fish. I was using a foam-winged Klinkhammer as an indicator and a bead head below - which caught 7 of the 8 fish I brought to net today. Nothing large, but nice, pretty fish, largest was 13 inches. I hope you enjoy the pics. 

Beaver across the river:


----------



## fishinnick (Feb 19, 2011)

Sweet!! Definitely a beautiful day out today, although it was a little breezy out my way, but I wasn't going to use a 000wt anyway but an 8wt haha. Nice fish.


----------



## Flymaker (Jan 24, 2013)

Breech , which river is that.....


----------



## wabi (Jun 14, 2008)

Looks like you had a good trip! 
Hopefully spring is finally here.


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

It was absolutely a good day. The water was crystal clear too. Maybe thats why they call it Clear Creek.


----------



## flytyer (Jan 3, 2005)

It looks like you had a good day, Steve! That's a pretty little river from the pictures.


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

It is very nice down there - very scenic. It's in a metro park that has, what I believe, a county road running right along the river. The river is in a gully or valley with plenty of wildlife. The fish are smaller than the Mad, but to me, the Mad just seems like a channeled out - well, channel, with long straight vast stretches. On the Creek, the farthest you can see at any point might be 1/4 mile before it makes another bend. Serenity...


----------

